# Hogs on the ground!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is the story.Cool
We met the guides at 10am in Corinne and headed out into the swamp/grass/shrubery. When we got there we loaded up our guns(my muzzy and Justin had a 12 ga. with slugs. I also had my 40 XD just in case.Sly
We started out into the 1500 acres bordered by the Bear river on one entire side. We spotted some sheep and rams about 300 yards out and kept walking. We pushed through some big patches of willow-looking bushes and walked about a mile. The guides saw a couple large pigs off about 300 yards. They were feeding back the way we came but on the other side of a pond. We moved backwards to head them off and they once again turned and headed the way they came from. We beat feet and got within 100 yards only to have them drop over a bluff. We hurried over to the spot and they were directly below us and a little to the left about 50 yards in heavy cover. After a 50 yard sprint we were in position but they kept moving. After another 20 yards they were both in the clear offering head shots. Justin fired his slug and his pig dropped instantly. The other one turned and was inspecting his when i fired my Omega and clipped his ear. The sharp downhill angle got me. He didn't do anything so i dropped my muzzy and grabbed the pistol and started charging him. I got within 25' and he turned and saw me. As he was getting ready to run at me i fired and hit him right under the eye. He veered off to the right and i shot 2 more times. After that he turned at me again and then i put him down with another 2 rounds. Hogs on the ground! It was an absolute rush!!!! It was actually funner with the pistol the way it happened.Smile
Some still pics and more video and then the guides cleaned and winched them in the truck. All total we hunted about an hour and the cleaning took about 30 minutes.
On the way out we saw 3 more hogs with one over 500#!. Off to the butcher and the hunt was over. It was a freaking blast! I will do it again in a heartbeat.Wink My wife is next on the list. I think she would love it.
I want to say thanks to my boss for doing this hunt for me. I also want to tell everyone that this is a very fun hunt and the pigs are as wild as they can be under the circumstances. There were 32 pigs on the property and we only saw 5. It is not an easy, lame hunt like some people said. I would give the hunt an 8 out of 10 and i will be back.The butchering takes 2 weeks and we each will have over 200# of pork in the freezer. Enjoy the videos and pics. Cool

Here is video #1, kinda fuzzy but you can hear and see the pigs get shot. The last 5 shots are me standing 25' from my hog when i shot it with my pistol.




Here is #2. WARNING: Graphic content not suitable for younger audiences.




This is the sheep we saw. A couple good rams in there.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds like a BLAST!! Those videos are awesome. Post up some still shots too. I thought those pigs out there were hairier Did you just do all sausage or are there some chops? Or what?


Oh yeah and I like your hat. I got the same one at the expo. :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome!! Bacon on the ground!

Looks like a fun trip. That slug did a number on him.... _(O)_


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Farm animals ,25 feet! 5 shots you must be so proud. Write home to mom immediately. Practice Practice Practice!!!!!!! To bad they didn’t have any cows that you could be GUIDED to. Maybe if you get them eating out of your hand say a nice apple, when your petting them you could just your big bad 40Xd under there chin! Now that would be sly!

:evil: :twisted: :evil:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

cornerfinder said:


> Farm animals ,25 feet! 5 shots you must be so proud. Write home to mom immediately. Practice Practice Practice!!!!!!! To bad they didn't have any cows that you could be GUIDED to. Maybe if you get them eating out of your hand say a nice apple, when your petting them you could just your big bad 40Xd under there chin! Now that would be sly!
> 
> :evil: :twisted: :evil:


*Is that statement really necessary cornerfinder ? :? *

The man spent some bucks, had a good time and a legal hunt !!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

cornerfinder said:


> Farm animals ,25 feet! 5 shots you must be so proud. Write home to mom immediately. Practice Practice Practice!!!!!!! To bad they didn't have any cows that you could be GUIDED to. Maybe if you get them eating out of your hand say a nice apple, when your petting them you could just your big bad 40Xd under there chin! Now that would be sly!
> 
> :evil: :twisted: :evil:


What is your problem? Something wrong with the operation or what? Need someone to pick on? A little jealousy? Something shoved up your a$$ at the moment?
FYI, the average shots from a high powered rifle to put one on the ground DEAD is 4. I think 5 shots with a handgun is pretty **** good. :wink:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a good time how much does it cost?


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> cornerfinder said:
> 
> 
> > Farm animals ,25 feet! 5 shots you must be so proud. Write home to mom immediately. Practice Practice Practice!!!!!!! To bad they didn't have any cows that you could be GUIDED to. Maybe if you get them eating out of your hand say a nice apple, when your petting them you could just your big bad 40Xd under there chin! Now that would be sly!
> ...


It's ok guys, don't pick on cornerfinder. That scene in Old Yeller affected everybody a little differently.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

On the other hand, that hog hunt'n looks like some fun stuff.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Size Matters said:


> It sounds like you had a good time how much does it cost?


$375


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats Brody. Don't worry about cornerfinder he is still stuck in a round room trying to find the corner. It's not his fault. I heard he immigrated from Poland. :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I think cornerfinder has spent a little time with his nose in the corner. Ive been thinking about taken my 14 yr old. looks like it would be a fun hunt. O*--


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I have after some deliberation I have come to the conclusion that the lack of sleep may have sharpened my tongue. Let me recant in part. One of these young men came to hunt, he was prepared; he showed up to hunt .One shot. So to him kudos. After another look at the video that was posted on a PUBLIC FORUM. I listened to the shots 7….. seven shots from the pistol, I could hear the slide rack a shell so I am inclined to believe they came from a pistol,… at 25 feet. (8 shots??)Not to mention at least one from a muzzleloader. To you who saw fit to post videos on a PUBLIC HUNTING FORUM. Perhaps a little time at the range would be a benefit not only to you but to your query as well. To the rest of you who are way to eager to pass out ada-boys, on what planet is that ok. Elder hunters have always guided the younger ones, today, tomorrow and forever. I expect better, from you! Them, and myself………… let me repeat hunter #one good boy. Hunter #2 no soup for you… unless its very fine ground pork!!!!!!!!  8) :evil:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Congrats Brody. Don't worry about cornerfinder he is still stuck in a round room trying to find the corner. It's not his fault. I heard he immigrated from Poland. :lol:


 :rotfl: O*--


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

cornerfinder said:


> Well I have after some deliberation I have come to the conclusion that the lack of sleep may have sharpened my tongue. Let me recant in part. One of these young men came to hunt, he was prepared; he showed up to hunt .One shot. So to him kudos. After another look at the video that was posted on a PUBLIC FORUM. I listened to the shots 7&#8230;.. seven shots from the pistol, I could hear the slide rack a shell so I am inclined to believe they came from a pistol,&#8230; at 25 feet. (8 shots??)Not to mention at least one from a muzzleloader. To you who saw fit to post videos on a PUBLIC HUNTING FORUM. Perhaps a little time at the range would be a benefit not only to you but to your query as well. To the rest of you who are way to eager to pass out ada-boys, on what planet is that ok. Elder hunters have always guided the younger ones, today, tomorrow and forever. I expect better, from you! Them, and myself&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; let me repeat hunter #one good boy. Hunter #2 no soup for you&#8230; unless its very fine ground pork!!!!!!!!  8) :evil:


The first 2 shots were 1 shotgun and 1 muzzy. Did you see me shoot 7 shots with a pistol or hear what you wanted to??? Then you typed 8 shots??? You have no leg to stand on. A moving animal at 25' with a handgun trying to head shoot it is NOT something i practice on a daily basis nor do i know anyone that does. Do you know how many shots hit the animal? Were you there? I think not so why are you acting like you were? I have 4 other people to verify what happened and what was fired. I have the pigs head for you to inspect and you can see the bullet holes for yourself. No, nevermind. You are not worth my time. Better things to do than please a moron like yourself. Good night holier than thou :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on the pork. 

If it were me, I probably would have emptied a high capacity clip, when it ran out, I would pop another one in and keep shoooting.

Hogs can be mean, so I wouldn't take any chances. I have shot one in the head before with a .30cal and "thought" it was dead. When I touched the hind quarter with my boot, it jumped and spun around with teeth snapping!!! -)O(- Luckily it thought the end of my barrel was my leg, so it made the final shot an easy one. I guess it that gives new meaning to bite the bullet.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I look forward to trying the pork at the get together on the 25th; then we can all decide if it is better than regular pork. 

Just a simple unloaded question; was he actually coming at you after the initial shots? I could not tell exactly from the pics?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the Original post and videos. I just barely read an article that said that many times officers are asked how many times they fired there gun in a shoot out the response was 3-4 but when they counted the clip it was more like 7-10 and they have more training than an average person so no sweat. I personally would keep firing until the animal is down and no longer a threat. After I felt safe I would go close to the animal to fire the final shot to put it out of its missery. As to cornerfinder you should become a CO and go out on the deer hunt and have at it cause I hear alot more utards taking 10 or more crack shots at some distant animals. 2 years ago some idiot shot a bull elk 5 or 6 times during the deer season and still couldnt put it out of its misery. Yes we notified the dwr. Sorry for the rant and thanks again for including us on your hunt.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Does the 375.00 include the butchering or how does that work out?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Size Matters said:


> Does the 375.00 include the butchering or how does that work out?


$375 per hog up to 500# and $475 for 500#+. That price does not include butcher. It will cost me $125 for that including skinning, cutting, wrapping, curing the hams and bacon, sausage, and all the cuts i requested. It worked out to like $1.66/pound for ready-to-eat pork.
The website tells you most of what you want to know. 8) 
http://www.riverbendhunts.com/TrophyHog.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Aside from the negative that we have heard,

how did you locate the animal? Lots of hiking around or did the guide just lead you straight to it? I know this is a bit of a canned hunt, but I'd do it. Sounds fun to me. Anything you would suggest to bring if others from the forum went? (Caliber, bullet weight etc?)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Aside from the negative that we have heard,
> 
> how did you locate the animal? Lots of hiking around or did the guide just lead you straight to it? I know this is a bit of a canned hunt, but I'd do it. Sounds fun to me. Anything you would suggest to bring if others from the forum went? (Caliber, bullet weight etc?)


They allow ANY weapon. I would suggest something that is suitable for 100 yard shots and the killing power of atleast a 22-250. Shot placement is key. They will tell you where to head shoot them if you feel comfortable making the shot. Many people use bows but they said some people shoot them 7 to 15 times with bows before they die. Take something that you are comfortable with and you should be fine.
We parked at the gate and just headed out through the brush. It was almost an hour before we even saw a pig. They really can be anywhere on the property. It is 1500 acres so it is pretty easy to walk around them. It is also VERY thick in places and you can't see 15' in any direction.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Pretty good stuff there Brody!

An interesting story about Mr. cornerfinder...I happened to run into his 2nd grade teacher, and she said that she was actually proud of him! He had a tough little childhood, mother abandoned him, father gave him up for adoption, foster parents that obviously didn't beat him enough...you know, a hard life. She honestly thought she would see him on the evening news, or in some wanted poster at the post office. You can imagine her surprise when she learned that he could actually use a computer! Almost brought a tear to her eye. :shock:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info lunkerhunter2.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I think we should get a UWN hunt together and head down to one of these hog farms and have some fun. maybe we could get a group rate if we get enough people...

PS: cornerfinder, you can come too. But you have to kill the pig like Tred Barta (with a bowie knife)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Lots of hiking around or did the guide just lead you straight to it? *I know this is a bit of a canned hunt,* but I'd do it. Sounds fun to me. Anything you would suggest to bring if others from the forum went? (Caliber, bullet weight etc?)


Pretty much.... a friend of mine went up with his brother and thats how it worked out for them.. they were led right to the pigs. The guy I know shot his with a muzzleloader and his brother used a rifle if I remember right... they might have both used muzzle loaders. Has anyone taken these "wild hogs" on with a bow? That might be kinda cool. I guess from the story told, one suggestion would be practice shot placement in a few different situations and then just make sure you're not under gunned. Five shots on a ranging domestic hog would seem to fall under one of those two categories.

I would be interested in knowing where the four shot average comes from? I happen to know a guy who shot a couple wild pigs with a .45 from horseback while out checking calves and it took one shot behind the ear to drop each of them. (He donated them to our fire department and being a teenager, I thought it was cool enough to look at the bullet holes). 8) Cool vids and everything... but dude, it almost sounds like you were expecting it to be easy or something and the corn fed piggie surprised you. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot one with a bow 4 or 5 years ago, I stalked up on 2 of them, within 15' and the were both napping, so I had my bud throw a log at them to wake them up. In my defense I didn't shoot.

If you've never been very successful with a bow, are new or young, it would be a great way to cut your teeth at killing a critter.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I shot one with a bow 4 or 5 years ago, I stalked up on 2 of them, within 15' and the were both napping, *so I had my bud throw a log at them to wake them up. In my defense I didn't shoot.*
> 
> If you've never been very successful with a bow, are new or young, it would be a great way to cut your teeth at killing a critter.


Serious?? That cracks me up man.... they were pretty dangerous eh? :lol: You get around and hunt a lot... have you ever hunted them on Hawaii or anywhere down south? Thats cool that you got one with a bow.... was it hard to kill or did you just drill it?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I shot one with a bow 4 or 5 years ago, I stalked up on 2 of them, within 15' and the were both napping, so I had my bud throw a log at them to wake them up. In my defense I didn't shoot.
> 
> If you've never been very successful with a bow, are new or young, it would be a great way to cut your teeth at killing a critter.


So is this before of after you lathered them up in oil and tried to catch them? :mrgreen: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Tried? Oh, I caught em alright.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Tried? Oh, I caught em alright.


I am sorry I doubted you, it will never happen again! :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of hiking around or did the guide just lead you straight to it? *I know this is a bit of a canned hunt,* but I'd do it. Sounds fun to me. Anything you would suggest to bring if others from the forum went? (Caliber, bullet weight etc?)
> ...


I was not expecting anything. I had heard rumors and stories and figured it could go either way. The shot averages were from the guides. They see everything and told us what they see on a regular basis. There is no problem killing one with a brain or "soft" spot. I missed that opportunity with the muzzy and finished the job with the pistol. BTW, there were 4 holes in my pigs head and neck. I missed once. I never claimed to be a good shot. :wink:


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool post dude! I was wondering how a slug from my shotgun would have worked. 
On my hunt down in Castle Dale in March, My cousin shot one with a bow & arrow. Judging how fast his hog went down with 1 shot (with less than a perfect shot placement) it is suprizing to hear that it takes so many arrows "on average". 
My pig only gave me 128# hanging weight, yours must have been larger than mine.
Yes, these hunts are kind of a "canned hunt", but they kind of have to be. There are not any native "wild hogs" in Utah. 

Our guide told us that any more than about 6-7 hunters in a group and people kind of get in the way. So getting a group of UWN people together may not be the most desireable way to go.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

wow sounds like some story! You would have thought it was opening morning of the general season rifle hunt with all that blasting going on. All except for the orange. Not making fun just making an observation. :mrgreen: 

Did the guide tell you he was going to charge or swim the river. :mrgreen: 

I have also been on the hunt with some friends "I didn't hunt though." They used bows and arrows tipped with epec broadheads.  

We used our superior stalking skills and just walked up to the pigs. Our sent locked sweat pants worked awesome and the pigs didn't even wind us. :shock: I was surprised because Henry had been eating beef jerky the whole way up. :shock: 

Two of the pigs fell with one shot each dead in there tracks. The other porker took a lung hit and walked off a few feet and looked back. So we hit him again with a different tip. The guide started yelling "he's going to charge." Then he started yelling "he's going for the river." :? 

It was hard getting the last shot off with all this yelling. In all seriousness this pig wasn't going anywhere. :roll: 

I have never seen $1500 get spent so fast in my life.  total time from truck to kill to locker took a half hour.  

I am happy your hunt ended up with fond memories! :mrgreen: I guess we just got plain old pig pen pigs.

The hunt is good for new hunters to cut their teeth on with what every weapon they choose.
But for a seasoned guy like myself It would have felt like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I will neither plus nor minus the hunt conditions or animals, but I will say this.

My father raised pigs while I was growing up. I just visited on weekends and a couple of weeks during the summer for the most part, so his pigs didn't really know me that well.

He thought I was an idiot for carrying a .357 Mag on my hip every time I entered that 1/2 acre pen, until the day that a 400# sow with a litter tried to eat me for no apparent reason. -)O(-

She trapped me in the ONE corner of the pen that I couldn't climb the fence and get away from her and then came at me even after I swatted her across the top of the head with a ten foot 4x4 which happened to be leaned up in that corner. I just kind of threw it down towards her and it broke over her head about three feet down from the end. :shock:

I ended up putting all six rounds from the pistol in her head from about 5 feet. She did not drop until she was less than 6 inches from me. _(O)_ 
This sow had been around for about 5 years and that was at least her 10th litter and she had never shown any aggression prior to that day. I don't know what set her off, but if I had been unarmed, I would probably be dead, as I was the only one home at the time and it was 2 hours before the rest of the family got home. Screaming for help would have been pointless as the nearest neighbor was over 1 mile away. Assuming he wasn't at church TOO.

Take a 400# domestic pig and let it loose for even a few days, and it starts to revert to wild. There is every possibility of being in grave danger from some fat old corn fed porker as there is from a "wild" boar out in the woods and fields. In fact Farm pigs can be MORE dangerous due to the fact that they are not afraid of people _and_ associate them with food. Kind of like the Yellowstone bears used to be.
We had several escapes over the years and if it took longer than 5 days to round it up and re-pen it, we would just shoot it with the 30.06 as it was too dangerous to get close to after that point anyway.

If I were shooting a .40 at one that I thought might be dangerous to me personally I would probably empty the clip, be it 6 rounds or 18.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't wait until we have the hogs go feral and Utah has a wild hog problem like they are having back east. Maybe someone will bring in some Russian Wild hogs and they can cross with the feral hogs and we can have some really "mean" hawgs to hunt.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I would swear that at one time I heard there was apopulation of feral pigs down around south central Utah somewhere, but I cannot remember where or even where I heard it now. I can remember thinking that if we weren't going to end up with a problem they should get hunters down there and wipe them out asap. 
Maybe they did? IDK


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out www.dardenhoghunts.com. and see some real "Hogs" on the ground.


----------

